# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  البدء في تنفيذ مشاريع المنبر ::: الدخول ضرووووري

## mohammed_h_o

*:fgf3:

:fgf3:

:fgf3:

:fgf3:

:fgf3:
:fgf3:

:fgf3:










بحمد الله بدأنا في تنفيذ مشاريع المنبر التي نتمنى من المولى عز وجل أن يتمها على خير مانتمنى وأن تكون البداية موفقة بتعاضد الجميع من أجل إنجاحها

تم اليوم البدء في تنفييذ مشروع تزيين نفق اللاعبين بإطارات تحكي تاريخ المريخ وإنجازاته وبطولاته.
كما تمت التوأمة بين رابطة مشجعي المايقوما ومنبر مريخاب أون لاين من أجل إرساء نموذج أمثل للتشجيع في الإستاد وستكون البداية بمباراة الزعيم مع الهليل بإستاد الزعيم تحت شعار زئييييييييييير الأون لايناب والمايقوماب.


ولأنجاح هذه المشاريع الجبارة والتي يرعاها المنبر لابد لنا من المساهمةً فيها حتى ترى النور.
وبين يديكم التكلفة الكاملة لهذه المشاريع

أولاً: مشروع تزيين نفق اللاعبين:
المتطلبات:
حديد (صاج ومواسير)
بوسترات تلصق على الحديد والصاج (بطول 40 متراً وعرض 2 متر)

التكلفة الكلية: 4500 جنيه سوداني بالجديد (قد تزيد قليلاً)

ثانياً: زئييييييييييييير الأونلايناب والمايقوماب:
المتطلبات:
الفنايل أو المرايل التي ستلبس أثناء المباراة عدد 100 قيمتها 850 ج
الأعلام والشعارات بقيمة 150ج
إيجار 4 حافلات بقيمة 60ج للحافلة الواحدة ويبلغ الإجمالي 240 ج
أيجار الساوند سيستم والمولد الكهربائي ويبلغ الإجمالي 100

تبلغ القيمة الكلية 1350 ج

جملة المطلوب قبل المباراة 4500 + 1350 = 5850 جنيه سوداني

فلنساهم بقدر مانستطيع إنجاحاً لهذه المشاريع
ضعوا مساهمتك هنا للحصر
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*بداية المساهمات

موسى القطاني مبلغ 500 ج
علاء الدين أفريكانو مبلغ   500ج
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*والله يا محمد فرحت شديد للمشاريع ونويت المساهمة
لكن من قريت مساهمة الاخوين افريكانو والقطاني خجلت
وعملت لابد (حديث متل دا ما بنقدر عليه)
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هل سيسعفكم الوقت يا باشمهندس لكل ذلك ؟؟
ممكن البند الثانى . . . لكن البند الأول الله أعلم
على كل مساهمتى 200 ألف بالقديم سأرسلها لك باسمك !!
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*اعلن تبرعي انا أبو شهد وشقيقي IBRAHIMs   
ابو شهد 500جنيه بالجديد 
ابراهيم 500 جنيه 
سوف تصلكم عن قريب ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله الكلام دخل الحوش 
في كتير دخلو وطلعو 
ياخوانا انشاالله 10 ج بتعمل حاجه
لو في مائه شخص بمليون بالقديم
انا بكره بحوله اسكراتش  بس ماعندي رقم تلفون محمد حسن
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

والله يا محمد فرحت شديد للمشاريع ونويت المساهمة
لكن من قريت مساهمة الاخوين افريكانو والقطاني خجلت
وعملت لابد (حديث متل دا ما بنقدر عليه)



 
مافي اي خجل ولا حاجة 
مرهف 50جنيه
...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ياشباب نتمني التفاعل مع الموضوع بالجدية وبعدين نحن من المغتربين نعمل شنو
*

----------


## القطانى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ياشباب نتمني التفاعل مع الموضوع بالجدية وبعدين نحن من المغتربين نعمل شنو



فقط اعلان المساهمة وسوف نجد طريقة لتحصيلها
المشاريع فى مرحلة التنفيذ
والمساهمة سوف تحصل لاحقا ان لم تصل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عجبكو باذن الله 10 جنية وبي خجل لكن الدنيا اجازة و مفلسين والله بس هذا لا يمنعنا عن اداء ضريبة الزعيم 


يا ناس ما تخجلو انشاء الله 2 جنيه برضو بتسوي شي
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*والله خجلانين لكن الدنيا وظروفا  حاشارك معاكم ب20 جنيه
ارجو منكم وضع رقم هاتف  لتحويل رصيد نسبه لوجودى بالولاية الشماليه حاليا
وايدى معاكم

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*سجلو رياض عباس بخيت 
50 جنية
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ايهاب محمد علي
خمسون جنيه فقط لاغير

لا يكلف الله نفسا" إلا وسعها

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*عبدالرحمن بابكر عمر الغسينابي 50 ريال سعودي 
ورينا نوصلا لي منو ونحن جاهزين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*أولاً مبروك للمنبر ومبروك للمريخ بالصفوة أمثالكم ,,, قمة الوفاء والعطاء ,,, وإن شاء الله ربنا يوفقكم ويوفقنا جميعاً لخدمة الزعيم ,,,

عبد العزيز عوض 30 ج ...

ياصفوة أتمني الكل يشارك بالبيقدر عليه حتي الآن التبرعات المعلنة فاقت ال 40% من جملة المبلغ ولم يتبقي إلا القليل ,,, ساهم ولو حتي بجنية واحد في خدمة الزعيم ,,, ولا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها ...


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*100 جنيه
المدارس اكلت الوراء والقدام ربنا يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير وينصرنا يوم الخميس (حفلة ورقيص)
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*

وفقنا الله وأياكم نسبه للظروف ولا يكلف الله نفسا ألا وسعها 
20 جنيه +الأشتراكات الشهريه لأنني لم أسدد الأشتراك حتي الآن.
وشكرا


*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*سجل 50 جنيه
احمد جبريل
كيف طريقة التسليم
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*




عشرة جنيهات سودانية لاغير
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*جواندي 
50 جنيه بالجديد
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*سيكون النفق جاهزاً يوم الخميس قبل المباراة
ليس بالكثير مطالبون بل بماتستطيعون
إيد على إيد تجدع بعيييييييييييييييييييييد
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

سيكون النفق جاهزاً يوم الخميس قبل المباراة
ليس بالكثير مطالبون بل بماتستطيعون
إيد على إيد تجدع بعيييييييييييييييييييييد





اللــــــــــــــــــه أكبر
 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*حافظ النور سلمان
50 ج

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*مانيل المطالب بالتمني
ولكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا

إيد على إيد تجدع بعيييييييييييييييييد
*

----------


## صخر

*وفقكم الله لما فيه خير الزعيم 
ود خليل عشرة جنيهات
                        	*

----------


## بكري الخواض

*رقم التلفون يا محمد حسين ضروري  لكي يحولوا الفلوس 
50ج
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

سيكون النفق جاهزاً يوم الخميس قبل المباراة
ليس بالكثير مطالبون بل بماتستطيعون
إيد على إيد تجدع بعيييييييييييييييييييييد



 

ده الكلام يا هندسة بس ادونا الرقم عشان نحول ليكم فيو الصيد
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*إيد على إيد تجدع بعيييييييييييييييد
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*بدرالدين كرار 
100 ريال

مرهف رقم الحساب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ماشاءا الله تبارك الله ماشين كويس ياصفوة 

وفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

*

----------


## africanu

*انشــــــــــــــاء الله يوم الاربعـــــــــاء الموافق 09-06-2010

عند الســــــــــــادسة مســـــــاء سوف يكون النفق جاهز
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انشــــــــــــــاء الله يوم الاربعـــــــــاء الموافق 09-06-2010

عند الســــــــــــادسة مســـــــاء سوف يكون النفق جاهز





الله يبشرك بالخير يا حبوب 
 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ده الكلام يا افريكا
                        	*

----------

